# double weapon rule



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

i have heard yes and no on this one. so what is it and where is it stated

first during turkey season can i carry both my shot gun and bow into the woods to harvest my bird?
second during the fire arm season my i carry two weapons with me? say bow and rifle---shotgun and rifle---or rifle and handgun?
not to worry about the last for i will be getting my ccw in the next few weeks and after reading all the laws about this by the dnr. i will be allowed to carry my pistol with me and under my jacket to keep it protected


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

You can indeed take two weapons out as long as they are legal in that season. Say your in rifle season of deer. You can take a shotgun, pistol and a rifle if you really want to. Just make sure that that the weapons are legal for that season. This came from the dnr website under ask the dnr.

Question 
If I am on public lands during firearm deer season, is it lawful to carry a shotgun and a handgun? 

Answer 
You can carry as many firearms as you desire while firearm deer hunting and they may be of any type provided they are legal for hunting deer (for example, the handgun must fire a straight-walled cartridge and meet other restrictions if hunting in Southern Michigan's "shotgun zone").


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

wildcoy73 said:


> second during the fire arm season my i carry two weapons with me? say bow and rifle


.

Yes it is legal you just have to tag the animal either way with a firearm license. Which means you can not take a doe with a bow during firearm season unless you have a firearm doe permit.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Good call Ferris i forgot to metion that....


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

If you use your bow during the firearm deer season you must wear hunters orange. Your deer must be tagged with a firearm deer tag, antlerless deer tag, or combination tag during that season as well.

In the spring you can hunt turkey with both a shotgun and bow.

In the fall, you can carry both a bow and shotgun to hunt turkey however, you cannot hunt deer during the archery season if you possess a firearm, so you would need to hunt both with bow and arrow only.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

How about in the late Muzzleloader season,
Can I carry a muzzleloader and a .223 (or varmint rifle) , to hunt both coyotes and deer???????????
(Varmint rifle for coyotes and muzzleloader for deer.)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

.480 said:


> How about in the late Muzzleloader season,
> Can I carry a muzzleloader and a .223 (or varmint rifle) , to hunt both coyotes and deer???????????
> (Varmint rifle for coyotes and muzzleloader for deer.)


No, If your muzzleloading deer during that season you can not have a rifle with you. Same reason if you were turkey hunting during turkey season and had you varmit rifle with you, violation.


----------

